# Digicam or Handycam



## arunks (Oct 23, 2006)

I m planning to buy a decent video recorder

and my budget is around 10-12K

plz suggest me which should i buy..

i should prefer digicam or handycam..whats difference between these two

and kodak sony canon techcom..which is better

if u can suggest any particularr model then plz tell with advantages//


actually i need a very good video recording with chargable battery and good internal memory or external memory and flash (means should be clear in night also)

etc.

people plz suggest fast as i want to purchase it before 26oct as i m going to jaipur on 27th so i want to enjoy jaipur trip with shooting with my camera

i hope u can understand now what i want..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think u can go in for a Digital Camera as it stores pictures as well as videos on its Memory card wich u get in range of 64/128/256/512 MB and in 1/2/4/8 GB also. So that later u can transfer it onto ur PC and burn it onto a CD and create a record onto the CD. As far as a Handy Cam is, it has an In built mini DVD or such media (sony Handycam has this feature) and it is costly as the starting range is from Rs.25K and onwards so i would suggest u to go in for a DIGITAL CAMERA and buy extra set of MEMORY CARDS so tat as soon as u finish ir reach the limit, u can jus insert anotehr empty memory card and continue ur fun.

Lookin at ur budget and or a trip its advisable to carry with u a digital camera adn 3-4 Memory cards so tat in one u can store videos on another pictures etc. Digital camera will giv u the same clarity (with the flash enable) as the handycam does but in ur budget u can get a VERY GOOD digicam and a LOW (Starting level) handy cam so my vote goes to a good Digicam (preferably Sony).


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## arunks (Oct 23, 2006)

plz suggest everybody any model as i cant see every thevry model in showrooms..

if i have some predefined list then i will have ease to choose the final camera for me..

also as everybody or somebudy might have used any model..

so it willl be better to get views from live interaction here


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 23, 2006)

Taking a video with a digital camera and a video camera are very different. The video produced by any digital camera is not of a good quality. Moreover, video files are fairly large sized. This would require you to buy additional card(minimum Rs.4000/-) of 1 gB minimum. If you are just looking for a home video without any great quality, It is ok. Otherwise save some more money and purchase a video cam.


----------



## arunks (Oct 23, 2006)

what abt this..

*exilim.casio.com/

how is this


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,you can try this site,quite informative:  h**p://www.jjmehta.com/


----------



## janitha (Oct 25, 2006)

If the priority is video, then buy a camcorder/handycam.
If it is still photos, buy a digicam.
There are handycams capable of taking stills and digicams capable of movies but in such cases, quality will be poor.

So, if quality is important, do as mentioned above.


----------



## JBP (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm totally agree with Ashu888. If u can increase ur budget go for Handycam.. else Digcam is the bettere option


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2006)

According to his budget, I think  he will and he shud go in for a Digital Camera.. But yes if u wanan hv Videos as ur priority, nothing can beat a Handycam, so set ur piority first, Im suggestng u to go fora  Digitcam (looking at ur budget) get a Sony Digicam.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

According to ur budget its better to go for digital Camera of Sony make. For Handycams u need to increase the budget. Video shooting on Digicam doesnot have zoom feature. That means one cannot zoom in and zoom out during video recording. Video without zoom is jus not good enough. It's like you are handicapped.


----------



## arunks (Oct 25, 2006)

but if zoom is available during video shooting in mobiles like n series or 7610 then why isn't it available in digicams..

r u sure kiran.rkk


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> but if zoom is available during video shooting in mobiles like n series or 7610 then why isn't it available in digicams..
> 
> r u sure kiran.rkk



This is software issue relating to format of video stored, FPS rate and processing power. Mobiles uses 3GPP format for video where as Digicams stores as high quality  movie format.  Since high quality movie involves high processing power, digicams are equipped to do so to the extent of producing a movie mode without zoom. Zoom enabled movie mode is compromised for cost and that's where handycam pops in. On the other hand mobile videos are never of considerable quality, again compromise for cost.

But considering technology growth in this segment, the day is not far behind..when some digicam manufacturer pushes in zoom feature in movie mode and still keeping our pockets happy!


----------



## caleb (Oct 25, 2006)

For under Rs.12000 u will not get a decent handycam...for that budget u will only get a digital camera...do not buy sony as they r dumping digicams in India which r banned in China, read 1st page of SEP edition of  Asian Photography for details. Buy Cannon or Nikon or Kodak. If u want a decent handycam ur budget has to @Rs.20000


----------

